# South Jersey Fishing



## fish devil (May 18, 2014)

:twisted: Hit two different lakes this weekend in beautiful Cumberland County. Caught over twenty bass and three pickerel. Many fell victim to soft plastics, especially a black lizard(T-rigged). Other lures were a Brush Hog, DT-6 crankbait and chatterbait. I was pretty much casting up to the banks targeting bedding bass. Most of the fish were small. Water temps topped out in the upper 60's. 





[/url]


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2014)

Great report, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 19, 2014)

Nice job FD


----------



## icepounder (May 19, 2014)

Good job and nice pics.


----------



## jigngrub (May 19, 2014)

If I was that far north I'd be giving the Walleye and Pike the "sore mouth".


----------

